# 120cm Perfecto



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

*120cm Perfecto Office Tank*

This is a cool tank that we have been working on. I did this tank in a friends office waiting room.

The idea was to do a tank that would be very colorful and low maintenance. The low maintenance factor was most important. Much to my friends , I only get there about once a month for water change and trimming She is in charge of feeding and dosing

I think its a very peaceful layout.....hope you enjoy.

jB


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's a lovely tank, quite serene. The mix of plant is great and I love the way you've added a bit of red as accent. Great fish choice as well, they really compliment the layout and add to the calm feeling.

Side note: Where are all the finger prints from people coming over and having a closer look?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the comment

The tank is hardly ADA material or anything....but i really do enjoy it, even more then a lot of tanks i spent 100 times more time setting up and maintaining

I find it very peaceful

jB


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice tank!

Can I ask what plants you used?? I'm looking to make my 20 gallon tank low maintenance, and I'd like as many suggestions as I can get for plants that would fit the bill

I can research size and everything on my own, but a list would be nice =D


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Foreground has lilaeopsis. On the left is mix colors of crypt wendtii and what looks like some bolbitis. The middle has some anubias barteri and what looks like some larger anubias. The right side is ludwigia brevipes with some more of those crypts.


----------

